# Visa Types and Run to Hatta?



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

If one person has employement visa and the other a visit visa, then if they both go to Hatta for visa renewal of visit visa holder, what is the process and costs for both people travelling together to Hatta and back?
:confused2:


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

RoxiRocks said:


> If one person has employement visa and the other a visit visa, then if they both go to Hatta for visa renewal of visit visa holder, what is the process and costs for both people travelling together to Hatta and back?
> :confused2:


My visa to Oman was 5 riyals, I think it's different for different countries. No charge on the way back in.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/99977-visa-run-thread.html


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

webmongaz said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/99977-visa-run-thread.html


There is nothing there about my question. Perhaps, you can post the answer here.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

RoxiRocks said:


> There is nothing there about my question. Perhaps, you can post the answer here.


Might be better to be more specific. Are you asking the taxi price? Private car? Shared transport?


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Person with visit visa pays 200dhs or 60dhs depending on the mood they are in at the border. The person with residence visa pays nothing. The entire process is explained in the visa run thread in detail.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

People who already have a residence visa don't need to renew it so all cost is free.
People who have a arrival visa should do a visa run every month and should pay some money.
It depends on the country.
In my case, I don't have to pay at all because of Oman' policy.

Due to the time limit, I stopped by the immigration office nearby the Trade Center a month ago.
At that time I paid 720 dhs for visa renewal. T.T (But I got almost 40 days' renewal.)


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

RoxiRocks said:


> If one person has employement visa and the other a visit visa, then if they both go to Hatta for visa renewal of visit visa holder, what is the process and costs for both people travelling together to Hatta and back?
> :confused2:


The person with Employment visa won't need to pay but you will be asked to pay 200 dirhams at Oman immigration. Don't forget to fill in the form when u get there. Take a pen with ya it will come in handy


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Heard it went back down to ??? 50 dirhams. ?? Anyone who has done in last few weeks, can confirm for those making the run?


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Heard it went back down to ??? 50 dirhams. ?? Anyone who has done in last few weeks, can confirm for those making the run?


Really? That's better!! I didn't need to pay but my bf's British n he paid 200dirhams I'm talking about 7 months ago tho


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

hiitsjudy said:


> Really? That's better!! I didn't need to pay but my bf's British n he paid 200dirhams I'm talking about 7 months ago tho


They jacked it up to Dhs200 for a while, but then brought it back down to Dhs50 about 4/5 months ago.

teuchter


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Heard it went back down to ??? 50 dirhams. ?? Anyone who has done in last few weeks, can confirm for those making the run?


I recently drove to the the Golden Tulip Khasab for the lunch buffet. (pretty good) The 30 day tourist visa was around 200 aed, but they offer a 5 day for 50 aed as of 2 weeks ago.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

nite said:


> I recently drove to the the Golden Tulip Khasab for the lunch buffet. (pretty good) The 30 day tourist visa was around 200 aed, but they offer a 5 day for 50 aed as of 2 weeks ago.


I just looked and they gave me a 10 day for 5 riyals, glad I didn't tell them I needed 30!


----------



## nickyr (Feb 8, 2012)

*Visa run info*

Did my third visa run in a row 2 days ago to the Omani border past Hatta.
Cost for a British passport holder = 50 AED, and that's to get the Omani entry/exit stamps in your passport.
Upon re-entry into Dubai, the stamp says vaild for 30 days, but in reality you have 40 days before having to pay a fine. The last two times I've left it around 35 days and nobody blinked an eye.
Cost in a private hire found on Dubizzle is 150 AED per person, 2 people sharing.
Time taken - 3.5 hours return trip.


----------



## Kelly0616 (Apr 30, 2012)

nickyr said:


> Did my third visa run in a row 2 days ago to the Omani border past Hatta.
> Cost for a British passport holder = 50 AED, and that's to get the Omani entry/exit stamps in your passport.
> Upon re-entry into Dubai, the stamp says vaild for 30 days, but in reality you have 40 days before having to pay a fine. The last two times I've left it around 35 days and nobody blinked an eye.
> Cost in a private hire found on Dubizzle is 150 AED per person, 2 people sharing.
> Time taken - 3.5 hours return trip.



from the date of your origional stamp into UAE it says 30 days, do you actually have 40 for that also?


----------



## nickyr (Feb 8, 2012)

[LEFT said:


> Kelly0616;785586]from the date of your origional stamp into UAE it says 30 days, do you actually have 40 for that also?


[/LEFT]

Yes that was also 40 days in reality. If you need the number of the taxi guy I use, just let me know.


----------



## Kelly0616 (Apr 30, 2012)

nickyr said:


> [/LEFT]
> 
> Yes that was also 40 days in reality. If you need the number of the taxi guy I use, just let me know.



Yes that would be great let me know, im looking to go either monday or tuesday and trying to weigh the option if its better to get a driver or just take my rental and pay the extra insurance which is 250


----------



## naveedalidewa (Aug 10, 2012)

*Exit/ReEntry in UAE*

Hi guys,

I have pakistani passport and my tourist visa is going to expiry but i got employment visa from Ras al-Khaimah city. 

I need to exit and reentry in UAE 

Please let me know what are the ways and costs ?


----------

